# Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)



## SpotlightXFX (24. August 2014)

*Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*

Heyho , 
da ich gerne die Mofabrüfbescheinung machen möchte aber meine Eltern schon im Vorraus "NEIN" gesagt haben muss ich jetzt einen Plan ausschmieden 

Ich habe ein Roller "geschenkt" bekommen von meinem Vater , aber meine Eltern haben sich getrennt. Mein Stiefvater hatte selber einen SR50Ditech und ist selber mit seinem Kollegen rumgeheizt , aber er sagt auch das ich ihn nicht machen darf ( WTF ?! )
Meine Mutter ist dagegen weil ich eine Verkehrsbehinderung bin und sie in den Medien oft ließt das Jugendliche ums Leben gekommen sind.

Ich wohne in einem Dorf und habe eine normale Busverbindung. Wohne also nicht in der Stadt. Mein Kollege wohnt "im Wald" wo 5 Häuser stehen , wenn ich da hinwill muss mich immer jemand fahren. Da wird dann auch immer rumgemotzt. 

Meine Oma schafft bei der Versicherung , hab ich auch schonmal abgeklärt wieviel das kostet etc. Ich kann sogar die Prozente vom Roller übernehmen , ist ja sehr gut weil dann zahle ich weniger Versicherung mit 18 

Meine Argumente für den Rollerführerschein :

-Helm / Protektoren usw. vorhanden ( Quadrennen etc. )
-Sprit kann ich selber zahlen ( 25 Euro pro Monat + paar mal Arbeiten )
-Roller habe ich schon ( sonst würde es sich das nicht lohnen )
-Geld für den Führerschein habe ich auch schon ( 150,- )
-Tuning will ich nicht betreiben ( hab kein Bock mit 21 mein Papier zu haben )
-"Erfahrung" im Strassenverkehr bzw. ich kann es einschätzen wann man Bremst etc.( vom Quad und öfters auch aufm Realparkplatz rumgefetzt mit Enduro , Auto und Roller )
-Bin auch nichtmehr so Abhängig ( 3 Monate alte Schwester & meine Eltern können nicht immer Fahren & sind gestresst  )

Eigendlich müssten ja meine Eltern sogut wie nichts "zahlen" Sie müssten mir nur Erlauben bzw. Unterschreiben das ich den Führerschein machen darf.
 Müsste nurnoch paar Fahrschulen abklappern wieviel die für den Führerschein wollen. 

Vlt. habt ihr noch Tipps oder Argumente wie ich meine Eltern überredet bekomme.


Greetzz


----------



## BertB (24. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*

schwierig,
zwingen kannst du die eltern wohl kaum

aber aufm dorf muss ein moped unbedingt sein, (so hab ichs jedenfalls empfunden, damals)
kann der roller auch 50km/h, wenn du dann 16 bist?

quad ist aber auch nicht grad ungefährlich, auch ohne autos, die einen umkarren,
ist aber wohl kaum ein günstiges argument


----------



## tsd560ti (24. August 2014)

Gibts da irgendwas, was es noch sicherer machen könnte (spezielles Fahrtraining, Rückenprotektor, Warnweste)?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (24. August 2014)

Durchs Quadfahren hab ich einen vollen Panzer ( Rücken , Brust, Ellenbogen , usw) , Fahrsicherheitstraining brauch ich "ned" , mitm Quad fahr ich ja Rennen & Trial ( 90Grad Berge hoch usw.  )


----------



## Deeron (24. August 2014)

Sehr trivial... Soe lassen dich offroad-rennen fahren, aber keinen mogaschein machen... 
Im endeffekt sieht es für mich zum derteitigen zeitpunkt so aus, dass der mofaschein eine entlastung für deine eltern wäre. Und das würde ich denen auch versuchen zu erklären. 
Wenn deine mum angst hat, dass du bei einem unfall ums leben kommst... Frag sie einfach mal, wie oft sie über rote ampeln geht


----------



## BertB (24. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*

wenns als mofa ausgelegt ist, darf/muss man sogar auf dem fahrradweg fahren, falls es sowas auf den straßen rings um euer dorf gibt,
mit dem fahrrad darfst du? -> genau so gefährlich, nur dass man womöglich im t-shirt ohne helm rumfährt


----------



## SpotlightXFX (24. August 2014)

Fahrrad fahr ich auch ( Dirtbike ) , ist genauso gefährlich. 

Ich versuch sie mal zu überreden


----------



## Cokelight250 (24. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*

Wusste gar nicht, dass Eltern sowas verbieten können.


----------



## BertB (24. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*

ja, aber fährst du mit dem fahrrad auch auf der landstraße rum?
das wär mit den mofa gefahren vergleichbar, die autos und so (die allerdings wirklich saugefährlich sind)


----------



## Dartwurst (24. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*

Wenn überreden nicht hilft biete Babysitten an. 1 oder 2 mal im Monat. Damit die Eltern auch mal Zeit für sich haben. Wenn das auch nicht klappt schluck Listerine Total Care 6-in-1 Mundwasser 500ml , knie nieder, küss Füße und und bettel.


----------



## facehugger (24. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*

Frag mal, was deinen Eltern lieber wäre: das du dich auf den Straßen legal oder illegal mit deinem Roller "herumtreibst". Das verbotene reizt ja immer... Davon mal abgesehn, kannst du auch ohne Roller/Fahrzeug auf den Straßen Deutschlands zig Tode sterben

Gruß


----------



## FlakZ (24. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Durchs Quadfahren hab ich einen vollen Panzer ( Rücken , Brust, Ellenbogen , usw) , Fahrsicherheitstraining brauch ich "ned" , mitm Quad fahr ich ja Rennen & Trial ( 90Grad Berge hoch usw.  )


 
Dann würde ich damit kommen. 

Quad darf ich fahren oder ein Moped nicht? Obwohl ein Quad schneller und gefährlicher ist?! 

Willst du so ein Fahradmoped oder Roller oder wie wir in Österreich sagen a Reim?  KA wie das bei euch heißt xD


----------



## SpotlightXFX (24. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*

Ich habe ein Roller , aber persönlich gefällt mir ein Mofa besser oder gleich Supermoto/Enduro


----------



## FlakZ (24. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*

Naja, Roller ist finde ich eher Frauen Gefährt  

Aber wie oben gesagt, komm mit dem Quad Zeugs.

Da du ja Quad Rennen fährst. WV PS hat deines? und wie es mit einen Quad zu fahren? Oo Weil nach meinen L17 bzw wenn ich Geld habe will ich später mal ein Quad kaufen


----------



## Lee (24. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*

Kann es sein, dass du sie damit ziemlich überrascht hast?
Meiner Meinung nach klingt alles ziemlich plausibel und vernünftig was du da sagst, mich würde es wundern, wenn deine Eltern das nicht verstehen. Gib ihnen vielleicht etwas Zeit, sprich es ab und zu an. Zeig deiner Mutter, dass du wirklich weißt, wie du dich im Straßenverkehr zu verhalten hast.

Und ich weiß nicht wie das bei euch ist, aber gib Ihnen vielleicht auch zu verstehen, dass du langsam halt ein alter erreichst, wo du gerne etwas Unabhängigkeit von den Eltern erlangen würdest und gerne dein Leben etwas mehr selbst in die Hand nehmen würdest, gleichzeitig aber auch wünschst, dass sie das verstehen und damit einverstanden sind.

Einen Plan schmieden kann man da nicht, einfach ganz ruhig das Thema angehen.


----------



## ludscha (24. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*

Naja für mich ist das ein Widerspruch in sich, weil Quadrennen etc. abseits der öffentlichen Straße darfst Du fahren,
aber den Lappen machen nicht.  
Rennen fahren ist, denke ich gefährlicher, da man bereit ist mehr Risiko einzugehen.


MFG


----------



## SpotlightXFX (24. August 2014)

Mein Quad hat 82PS. Für Anfänger nicht geeignet , geht bei 50km/h immernoch auf 2 Räder wenn ich Vollgas gebe

Ich werde nochmal in Ruhe mit meinem Eltern reden. Denke dann klappt das


----------



## FlakZ (24. August 2014)

Ich darf mit meinen B schein eh "nur" die mit 100-150 KM/h nehmen soweit wie ich das Verstanden habe

50 Sachen ist schon Ordentlich 

Ja genau, einfach in ruhe reden.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (24. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*

Dann fahr doch einfach mit dem Quad. Die Bullen können dich damit eh nicht anhalten. Ab in Wald und weg. 

Oder warte nen Jahr und mach gleich 125er, ein Jahr kann man jetzt auch noch warten, finde auch das Rollerfahrer Verkehrsbremsen sind.


----------



## ich558 (24. August 2014)

War bei mir genau so hab dann bis 18 gewartet und mir ne 650er Kawa geholt


----------



## SpotlightXFX (24. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Dann fahr doch einfach mit dem Quad. Die Bullen können dich damit eh nicht anhalten. Ab in Wald und weg.


 
Schon öfters gemacht , ohne Kennzeichen aber ich & nen Kollege fahren die einzigsten Quads aus unserem Raum. Sehen leider alle gleich aus  Stehen sofort die Bullen vor der Tür.
http://www.wtfunsports.de/images/Quad/Can-Am/2012/renegade_1000_Xxc_g3.jpg


----------



## FlakZ (24. August 2014)

Oder du wartest wie ich bis du den Auto wisch machen darfst.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (24. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*

Ne , möchte schon gerne wenn ich alles "dahabe" dann damit fahren


----------



## FlakZ (24. August 2014)

Stimmt :/ 

Einfach so lange nerven bis deine Mutter ja sagt.

Dein Stiev. hat eig. da nichts mitzureden oder? Weil dein wahrer Vater ja noch lebt.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (25. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*

Ja mein Vater lebt noch ( von ihm kommt der Roller )
Meine Mam ist eh so sturr.


----------



## FlakZ (25. August 2014)

Dann überrede deine Mutter. Wenn sie ja sagt und dein Stiev nein, dann kannst du ihn Ignorieren weil er hat da nichts zu melden bzw irgend was mitzureden.

Nur ein kleiner Tipp. Behandle deine Eltern immer gut, wenn mal ein Streit ist kläre ihn schnell auf.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (25. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*

Schon , ich rede mal mit ihr wenns passt 
Mein Stiefvater hat schon was mitzureden , weil mit ihm hab ich öfters schon Stress angefangen und das Endergebniss : Stand vor der Tür  
Hab auch jetzt nen neues Argument : Meine ur-Oma ist da & sie hat mal gesagt ich soll öfters vorbeikommen -> Kann ich ja wenn ich mein Roller habe


----------



## ich111 (25. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*

Mofa ist doch eh ein Witz: Da ist man mit dem Fahrrad schneller. Einziger sinnvoller Schein ist imho der 125er oder eben mit 18...


----------



## SpotlightXFX (25. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Mofa ist doch eh ein Witz: Da ist man mit dem Fahrrad schneller. Einziger sinnvoller Schein ist imho der 125er oder eben mit 18...


 
Fahrrad ist auch gut , aber wohne aufm Berg und wenn ich mitm Fahrrad runterfahre muss ich 10km wieder hoch.....


----------



## Pixekgod (25. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*



ich111 schrieb:


> Mofa ist doch eh ein Witz: Da ist man mit dem Fahrrad schneller. Einziger sinnvoller Schein ist imho der 125er oder eben mit 18...


 
kann man so nicht sagen wen man nicht das geld hat für 125 lappen + maschine 
und kann man erst ab 16 machen 
dan für 2jahre locker mehrere tausend € ausgeben ich weiss ja nicht 
weil wer fährt mit 18 noch 125er da wird dan richtiger Motorrad Füherschein gemacht 

ich habe auch Mofa Prüfbescheinigung gemacht und auf dem Dorf gibt es nichts billigeres um von A nach B zukommen

außerdem die wenigsten fahren wirklich 25km/h


----------



## FlakZ (25. August 2014)

Kann man bei euch denn nicht ab 16/17 Autoführerschein machen? 
Moped ist ja schön und gut aber naja ich hab den ausgelassen ^^


----------



## Pixekgod (25. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*

dann kann ja trotzdem nicht "alleine" fahren


----------



## A.N.D.I. (25. August 2014)

Pixekgod schrieb:


> dann kann ja trotzdem nicht "alleine" fahren


  Moped, Mofa darf er schon alleine fahren. Witzlos ist allerdings die Tatsache, dass man mit Erhalt der Fahrerlaubnis für die Klasse B Moped Kleintraktoren fahren darf, obwohl das in der Fahrschule nie geübt wurde.

Nach der Fahrschule könnte man ein Fahrsicherheitstraining machen. Das wäre ein Argument, um deiner Mutter die Angst zu nehmen.


----------



## wievieluhr (25. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*

Wenn du Moped schein kriegst, dann wirst du mit deiner Autoversicherung mit geringerer Prozentzahl einsteigen weil du schon 2 Jahre versichert warst


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (25. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*



Pixekgod schrieb:


> kann man so nicht sagen wen man nicht das geld hat für 125 lappen + maschine
> und kann man erst ab 16 machen
> dan für 2jahre locker mehrere tausend € ausgeben ich weiss ja nicht
> weil wer fährt mit 18 noch 125er da wird dan richtiger Motorrad Füherschein gemacht
> ...




Na ich glaube am Geld mangelts nicht. So viele neue 125er wie ich hier vor der Schule sehe... Und das im Osten xD Das einzige was wirklich kostet ist der Führerschein, wobei die aufstufung für A2 sozusagen nicht mehr wirklich viel dann kostet, da muss man nciht mehr viel machen. Gebrauchte Maschinen sind billig und kannst du mit Glück nach 2 Jahren mit +- 0 wieder verkaufen. 

Für 2 Jahre lohnt sich 125er nicht ? Aber für ein Jahr son teuren Roller (Der auch nicht billiger als ne 125er ist) kaufen und der nur 30 schafft und alle anderen behindert.


----------



## BertB (25. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*

für die fortbewegung ists ja schon sehr gut,
aber wenn ich ein 82PS!! quad gewöhnt wär, könnt ich glaub kein mofa ertragen

sag deiner mutter, sie verbietet den roller nur, weil er von deinem vater/ihrem ex kommt,
könnte aber für streit sorgen,
lass es vielleicht doch lieber, vor allem, falls es wirklich stimmt

das quad war sicher auch teuer, (jedenfalls mehr, als ne 125er)
der motor ist ja wie von nem relativ starken motorrad

aber 125er für 16jährige kosten vor allem fies viel versicherung,

falls der roller auf 50km/h entdroselt werden kann, das mit 16 dann machen,
ist schon ganz brauchbar, versicherung kostet so gut wie nix


----------



## Pikus (25. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*



wievieluhr schrieb:


> Wenn du Moped schein kriegst, dann wirst du mit deiner Autoversicherung mit geringerer Prozentzahl einsteigen weil du schon 2 Jahre versichert warst


 
^this. Das dürfte auch bei einer sturen Mutter ziehen


----------



## SpotlightXFX (25. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*



BertB schrieb:


> der motor ist ja wie von nem relativ starken motorrad



Rotax Motor , Einspritzer & 1000ccm 
Vlt. kommt noch nen Power Commander rein , dann hab ich 102 PS 



Geradeben gesprochen : Sie haben schlechtes Vertrauen in mir weil meine Kollegen ihre Roller fahren alle 50+ und meiner dann nur 25 und das würde mich dann zum Tuning anstiften usw 
Und ich bekomm ja die Prozente schon vom Quad ( ist angemeldet ) deswegen zieht das auch nicht so richtig. 
Sie sagten ich solle mehr im Haushalt mithelfen dann überlegen sie es sich.


----------



## tsd560ti (25. August 2014)

Dann tu das mal und lass es so 2Wochen nach dem Lappen so langsam ausklingen. 
Beliebt: Müll runter, Wäsche oben, aufgegangen, Küche aufgetäumt und eben über Herd, Spüle, Tisch geputzt. Den Eingang saugen, Bett gemacht. 
Brauchst du noch was?


----------



## FlakZ (26. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*

Drossel raus und das Ding geht auch 50+  Freund von mir hat seinen Roller so extremst umgebaut,verstellt etc. das der jetzt auf der geraden 120 geht xD #Läuft

Ich finde man sollte auch ein gewisses verhandlungs geschickt haben, z.b  Ich wollte auch Moped Wisch machen, ich habe so lange Verhandelt bis ich eig. machen durfte aber naja, ich hab dann drauf geschissen. Weil ein Motorrad einfach besser ist, und für 1 Jahr das ganze? Ne danke, ich darf jetzt schön nen Auto fahren was schneller geht und "sicherer" ist. 
Wenn ich meinen Wisch und alles habe, erst mal nen Golf kaufen neuer Motor, Auspuff, Anlage und LED's ^^ In Grün  und dann angeben hahahah dein Auto hat keine LED's und hat noch den Standard Motor  xD 
Bisschen Off Topic aber naja, Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, überleg dir das mitn moped noch mal wenn es doch "nötig" ist einfach Ja und Amen sagen, nicht Wieder sprechen, Mist Bauen etc. . .


----------



## SpotlightXFX (26. August 2014)

Es ist ein Piaggio Zip SSL25 
Da ist hauptsächlich der Zylinder gedrosselt. Ich werde zur Sicherheit einen Drehzahlbegrenzer einbauen falls ich mal aus irgendeinem Grund angehalten werde. Tuning möchte ich nicht arg betreiben , ein 17,5er Vergaser drauf & Auspruffdrossel rausmachen & anderer Ansaugstütze. Lackieren & spaß haben. 

Im Notfall kommtn anderes Getriebe rein sowie ein normaler 50er. Kein Sport/Racing sondern einer wo 4 PS hat. Der ausm SSL25 hat satte 1,3PS


----------



## dekay55 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*

Hach gott das ja ein Kindergarten Thread hier, also wenn ich mir das so durchlese kann ich durchaus verstehen das manche Eltern dagegen sind, hätt ich Kindern würd ich da auch aufpassen vorallem wenn mein Sohn so schwachsinn wie hier verzapft.


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (26. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*

Rollertuning ist so schwul. Und der andere der im Golf LED und nen anderen Motor haben will, weißt du überhaupt wie das geht? Welcher TüV trägt dir das ein? Wenn da sone kirmesbude ankommt mit nem anderen motor schickt der dich gleich wieder nach hause.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (26. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*



ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Rollertuning ist so schwul. Und der andere der im Golf LED und nen anderen Motor haben will, weißt du überhaupt wie das geht? Welcher TüV trägt dir das ein? Wenn da sone kirmesbude ankommt mit nem anderen motor schickt der dich gleich wieder nach hause.


 
Ich mach einfach kein Aussehentuning , sondern es kommt auf die "inneren" Werte an. Denke mal das mich da keiner aufm Radar hat. Ausser mit meinem Helm


----------



## dekay55 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*

Ihr denkt auch die Polizei waere dumm und aufn Kopf gefallen oder ? Wenn du in ne Kontrolle für 2 Raeder reinkommst dann kannst du 100% sicher sein das mindestens 2 Sachverstaendige dabei sind die alle tricks kennen. 

@Exciteletsplay nunja der Skyline von deinem Avatar ist genauso ne Kirmeskasper bude, Ich liebe ja diesen Scheishausfliegen Effektlack, das ist mindestens genauso Peinlich  Aber auch du solltest dich nicht so weit aus dem fenster lehnen


----------



## Pikus (26. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*

Der einzige der sich hier weit aus dem Fenster lehnt bist du...


----------



## dekay55 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*

*lach* begründe mal. Ich glaub das problem ist eher das ich der einzige in dem Thread bin der doppelt so alt ist wie ihr


----------



## Pikus (26. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*

Was juckt mich dein Alter?
Du solltest einfach deine arrogante Art etwas herunterschrauben, lass dir das von einem nur 19 Jährigen, folglich dummen Menschen gesagt sein 

Solche Posts schaffen dir nicht unbedingt Freunde



dekay55 schrieb:


> Hach gott das ja ein Kindergarten Thread hier,  also wenn ich mir das so durchlese kann ich durchaus verstehen das  manche Eltern dagegen sind, hätt ich Kindern würd ich da auch aufpassen  vorallem wenn mein Sohn so schwachsinn wie hier verzapft.



Dass SpotlightXFX in einem öffentlichen Forum ankündigt, mit einem getunten Roller rumzukurven, bitte. Aber so nen Mist kannst du dir sparen.


----------



## dekay55 (26. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*

Ich such keine Freunde hier  Ja mag arrogant rüberkommen, aber das oftmal auch die einzige art in dem man jugendliche heutzutage noch "erreicht" wobei erreichen will ich hier auch keinen. Ich finds halt nur witzig was hier verzapft wird und vorallem wie. 

Aber mal ganz ehrlich hier wird von illegalen kram erzaehlt und sich damit noch gebrüstet wie cool das doch ist. Das ist doch die Kernaussage z.b von dem Beitrag von wegen roller auf 120km/h getunt. Oder einfach ohne Lappen fahren und durch den Wald abhauen weil man da ja eh nicht verfolgt werden kann usw.


----------



## Pikus (26. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*

Anscheinend bist du doch nicht so weise, wie du denkst. Arroganz ist ganz sicher nicht der richtige Weg um Jugendliche zu erreichen, außer du willst einfach nur Respekt auf dieser dominanten, jämmerlichen Art.

Naund? Im Laber-Thread haben sich die "älteren" ausgelassen, wen sie am WE abgeschleppt haben und wie Hacke sie doch waren. Dürfen sich Jugendliche nicht über deren Interessen austauschen? 
(nicht dass sich das nirgendwo überschneidet )

Ich sage nicht dass es richtig ist, was hier teilw. gepostet wurde. Ich sage nur, dass deine Arroganz unangebracht ist.
Aber wenn das, wie du sagst, deine Art ist wünsche ich dir noch ein schönes Leben


----------



## BertB (26. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*



dekay55 schrieb:


> Hach gott das ja ein Kindergarten Thread hier, also wenn ich mir das so durchlese kann ich durchaus verstehen das manche Eltern dagegen sind, hätt ich Kindern würd ich da auch aufpassen vorallem wenn mein Sohn so schwachsinn wie hier verzapft.


ich bin 37 und fand den hier den ersten richtig peinlichen post

wenn dir die kindergarten ecke nicht gefällt, dann lass die jungs doch in ruhe


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (26. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*



dekay55 schrieb:


> Ihr denkt auch die Polizei waere dumm und aufn Kopf gefallen oder ? Wenn du in ne Kontrolle für 2 Raeder reinkommst dann kannst du 100% sicher sein das mindestens 2 Sachverstaendige dabei sind die alle tricks kennen.
> 
> @Exciteletsplay nunja der Skyline von deinem Avatar ist genauso ne Kirmeskasper bude, Ich liebe ja diesen Scheishausfliegen Effektlack, das ist mindestens genauso Peinlich  Aber auch du solltest dich nicht so weit aus dem fenster lehnen


 
Sorry, diesen Lack gibt es Serienmäßig. Da ist nix mit LED Beleuchtung Subwoofer überall und GFK verspoilerung. Einzig das Carbon blade unten ist gegen das orignale aus ABS getauchst und andere Felgen. Andere Felgen und nen Carbon Frontdiffusor sind ja wohl weit von Kirmes Bude entfernt. Ist jetzt jedes Serienauto mit anderen Felgen eine Kirmes Bude nur weil es kein BMW ist ?


----------



## Festplatte (27. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*



FlakZ schrieb:


> Drossel raus und das Ding geht auch 50+  Freund von mir hat seinen Roller so extremst umgebaut,verstellt etc. das der jetzt auf der geraden 120 geht xD #Läuft.



Da läuft garnichts, das ist einfach nur dämlich. A) Sind Roller nicht für solche Geschwindigkeiten ausgelegt und B) ist das "Tuning" bei solchen Ackerfräsen einfach nur lächerlich. Besonders lustig ist es, wenn sich die Kiddies irgendwelche Tuning-Teile im Internet bestellen, das dann mit ihrem Halbwissen zusammenbasteln, am besten noch die Bremsen nicht mit austauschen und sich dann wundern, dass der Roller nicht mehr läuft oder am Ende die Bremsen versagen...


----------



## SpotlightXFX (27. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*



Festplatte schrieb:


> Da läuft garnichts, das ist einfach nur dämlich. A) Sind Roller nicht für solche Geschwindigkeiten ausgelegt und B) ist das "Tuning" bei solchen Ackerfräsen einfach nur lächerlich. Besonders lustig ist es, wenn sich die Kiddies irgendwelche Tuning-Teile im Internet bestellen, das dann mit ihrem Halbwissen zusammenbasteln, am besten noch die Bremsen nicht mit austauschen und sich dann wundern, dass der Roller nicht mehr läuft oder am Ende die Bremsen versagen...


 
Da hast du aufjedenfall recht , ausser an einem Punkt. 

Tuningteile.

Manche Leute können echt nicht tunen , aber wenn man es kann -> Wieso nicht? Man kann einen größeren Vergaser draufmachen , natürlich sollte man den Abstimmen. Sonst kann man gleich ohne Öl fahren.
Ich halte meistens nichts von "Midrace-Highend" Zylinder. Kosten bis zu 400,- und sind sowas von Auffällig. Auch bei den Wellen fängt es an , Stage6 HPC High End Welle für 200,- 
Wieso nicht eine normale Carenzi Welle wo verstärkt ist & 16k Umdrehungen macht für 68,- ?

Das ist manchmal wie Apple und Samsung. Geld machen sie auch nur durch den Namen.


----------



## eRaTitan (27. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Da hast du aufjedenfall recht , ausser an einem Punkt.
> 
> Tuningteile.
> 
> ...


 
Aber mal im ernst, ist es dir das wert? Du wirst vermutlich sowieso nicht lange damit fahren, darfst ja schon bald dein Auto Führerschein machen, da würde ich es nicht Riskieren von der Polizei 
gecasht zu werden. 

Deine Teile sind dann vermutlich auch alle weg, also 648 ,- umsonst ausgegeben.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (27. August 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*

Ich zahle nieimleben 648 Euro DDDDDDDDDD
Muss man schön dumm sein xD


----------



## Magogan (10. September 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*



FlakZ schrieb:


> Ich finde man sollte auch ein gewisses verhandlungs geschickt haben, z.b  Ich wollte auch Moped Wisch machen, ich habe so lange Verhandelt bis ich eig. machen durfte aber naja, ich hab dann drauf geschissen. Weil ein Motorrad einfach besser ist, und für 1 Jahr das ganze? Ne danke, ich darf jetzt schön nen Auto fahren was schneller geht und "sicherer" ist.
> Wenn ich meinen Wisch und alles habe, erst mal nen Golf kaufen neuer Motor, Auspuff, Anlage und LED's ^^ In Grün  und dann angeben hahahah dein Auto hat keine LED's und hat noch den Standard Motor  xD


Ah, das mit dem Angeben kann ich auch: Haha nur ein VW Golf xD Ich hab 'nen 3er BMW, der ist viel besser als deine Schrottkarre haha

Aber mal im Ernst: Wenn du das Mofa schon hast, sehe ich keinen Grund, keine Prüfbescheinigung zu machen. So gefährlich ist das nun auch nicht. Verstehe nicht, wieso deine Eltern dagegen sind.

Oder hast sie schon überredet?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (14. September 2014)

Montag geht es in die Fahrschule , dann geht schon der Unterricht los 

Ja hab alle überredet bekommen , muss jetzt noch paar Sachen machen ( Alles neu verkabeln , Drosseln einbauen , Motor "porten" fuer Weniger Verbrauch , Tank vergrößern , 12V Buchse vorne einbauen , Wechselrichter rein sowie Tagfahrlicht usw. ) , aber er geht aufjedenfall 

Reicht aufjedenfall das ich von A nach B komme. :]


----------



## BertB (14. September 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*

glückwunsch


----------



## Zocker_Boy (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wie überrede ich meine Eltern ? (Mofaprüfbescheinigung)*

Glückwunsch 

Zu dem Posting paar Seiten weiter vorne:
Ich hab mit 16 auch den A1 für ne 125er gemacht und fahr die heute noch. Seit Januar 2013 brauchen 16/17-Jährige ne 125er nicht mehr auf 80 km/h drosseln, sondern können gleich offen fahren. Außerdem wird dir der A1 auf die Führerschein-Probezeit angerechnet, d.h. wenn du dann Auto fährst, hast du (fast) keine Probezeit mehr. Und der A1 ist der einzige Schein, der in der Klasse B (Auto) nicht enthalten ist (alles andere bekommst da automatisch). 
So gesehen macht der 125er Lappen schon Sinn 

Meine Karre läuft knapp 120, das reicht um von A nach B zu kommen, ohne ein Verkehrshindernis darzustellen. Den A2 oder A offen kann man später immer noch machen


----------



## SpotlightXFX (14. Oktober 2014)

125er kostet mir zuviel. Ich werde mit B17 mein 50ccm Quad herrichten , dann fahr ich mit dem. Bisdahin sollte das Mofa reichen.


----------

